# Bikes Direct Motobecane vs. LBS



## helmet4000

I purchased a Motobecane Mirage Sport (14-speeds) from BD. 

Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Motobecane Mirage S

Did the final assembly (front brakes, drop bars, seat post a little grease) and brought it to LBS for final tuning. Rides like a dream.

Coming from a vintage bike (mid-1980s Peugeot Ventoux and a Italian Mass ("Massetani) Steel bike from early 2000s) this rides pretty well and I see the technological improvements in cycling have been pretty amazing. 

So I now have some extra funds and noticed the LBS has two entry-level models I could feasibly afford.

1. Trek 1.1C ($739)
Trek 1.1 C - High Gear Cyclery- Millburn & Stirling, New Jersey
and
2. Cannondale CAAD 8 2300 ($830)
Cannondale CAAD8 2300 - High Gear Cyclery- Millburn & Stirling, New Jersey

How do these compare to my Motobecane Mirage?

Another pull is a fitting and free/discounts on tune-ups, etc.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

What do you not like about your current bike?

How long have you owned your current bike?


----------



## helmet4000

I am not completely sure the fit is completely right. It is a 52cm frame. I am 5'5 (with a long torso). I have adjusted the seat height and fore/aft to what feels the best (my knee has a slight bend when leg is pushed all the way down, I can channel a lot of power into the pedal stroke, and when I put my hands on the drops I cannot see the hubs). Other than my worries about fit, I really love the Motobecane.

I have had it for a month.


----------



## NJBiker72

helmet4000 said:


> I am not completely sure the fit is completely right. It is a 52cm frame. I am 5'5 (with a long torso). I have adjusted the seat height and fore/aft to what feels the best (my knee has a slight bend when leg is pushed all the way down, I can channel a lot of power into the pedal stroke, and when I put my hands on the drops I cannot see the hubs). Other than my worries about fit, I really love the Motobecane.
> 
> I have had it for a month.


Well. Fit is a major reason to buy at an LBS in the first place. But if you like the bike, why not pay the LBS to fit you. Might not be perfect if the size is wrong but with some adjustments it may be fine.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

I would put the money into getting a fitting done. This will tell you if the bike fits and you can decide if a new bike is needed.


----------



## helmet4000

I think I will have a fitting done. Do I just show up in my bike shoes, cycling shorts, etc.?


----------



## M Ice

Probably will want an appointment for a fitting as well as some discussion regarding price etc. Will likely take some time. In addition, I'd want to ensure that I was being fitted by someone with some cred. Don't know how your Moto specs vs the other bikes you've referenced. Given that you've already taken the BD plunge, unless the size is so wrong, I'd stick with what you've got and get it fit.


----------



## Lesscan

Now that you've had a few months with this bike, what are your thoughts on it? 
I too am looking into an entry level bike and cannot afford much over $400.
BD gives me that opportunity in the Motobecane Mirage S.


----------



## helmet4000

*I love it*



Lesscan said:


> Now that you've had a few months with this bike, what are your thoughts on it?
> I too am looking into an entry level bike and cannot afford much over $400.
> BD gives me that opportunity in the Motobecane Mirage S.



I've put it through its paces. I've been beating on it and it is still pretty much stock and rides great. Compared to my Cannondale Caad8 (with 2300 components)...I much prefer the Mirage. The Cannondale had so many problems (shitty wheelset, broken spokes, non-stop flats caused by rim tape) and the shifting was horrible. The Mirage has the STI / Tourney shifters and they are pretty precise (after adjustment, by the same LBS where I bought the Caad8).

Basically, the one thing I don't like is the weight of the DP18 wheelset. But at the same time, perhaps that is why I can beat on teh bike so much. Even after my professional fitting to buy the Caad8, my rough sizing on the Mirage (based on my height) yielded a frame with a better fit (LBS bike fitter suggested 51cm frame, but I bought a 52cm Mirage...very close, but I much prefer, and even after many adjustments, the way I feel on the Mirage).

Now, I recognize the Caad8 is an awesome frame. It just didn't work well with my body. I sold the Caad8 on Craigslist.

I was thinking of upgrading the DP18, but with a $400 bike, I might as well spend a little more next time at BD and get something a little better. Something about the inexpensive Mirage that I do not feel guilty being hard on the bike. While the $839+ Caad8 always made me nervous riding it.


----------



## Lesscan

Right now I have a cheap Target Schwinn MTN Bike I converted to a Hybrid, but the MFer weighs 40 lbs!!!!!
I have already logged over 400+ miles on it in the last 6 weeks.
That will have to suffice for the Fall & Winter months.
Then I plan to buy the Motobecane sometime in the Spring and the true test will not only be the training, but the actual 100 Mile Wrigley Ride I am training for.


----------



## zippy the pinhead

NJBiker72 said:


> Well. Fit is a major reason to buy at an LBS in the first place.


I have some really great LBSs around here (SoCal, great riding weather all year long, many LBSs), and this is simply an overgeneralization. To suggest that LBS = automatic excellent fitting is false. Some are good, some are bad, some are in-between.

Bottom line, if you do your homework-- reading about fitting, try online fit computers, etc.-- you will be in a much stronger position if you choose to buy from an LBS. Especially if you have a few miles under your belt.

I have gone to my LBS and paid for a fitting from an old-school very seasoned rider who did help me. But not all fittings are the same. I would not go to several local LBSs for a fitting (cough, performance, cough, etc.), even if I buy other stuff from them.

My suggestion: go to BikeForums, ask in your local forum for a recommendation, and make your own decision.


----------



## NJBiker72

zippy the pinhead said:


> I have some really great LBSs around here (SoCal, great riding weather all year long, many LBSs), and this is simply an overgeneralization. To suggest that LBS = automatic excellent fitting is false. Some are good, some are bad, some are in-between.
> 
> Bottom line, if you do your homework-- reading about fitting, try online fit computers, etc.-- you will be in a much stronger position if you choose to buy from an LBS. Especially if you have a few miles under your belt.
> 
> I have gone to my LBS and paid for a fitting from an old-school very seasoned rider who did help me. But not all fittings are the same. I would not go to several local LBSs for a fitting (cough, performance, cough, etc.), even if I buy other stuff from them.
> 
> My suggestion: go to BikeForums, ask in your local forum for a recommendation, and make your own decision.


No one every said every shop is good. And Performance is a notch above Sports Authority. Not one anyone is talking about. Sure read first. But getting fitted and test ridingnis really difficult to do over a computer. Basically you are rolling the dice. Yes you can read up and bet on a 7 but it will not always come in.


----------



## Lesscan

NJBiker72 said:


> And Performance is a notch above Sports Authority.


Youre kidding right?!


----------



## NJBiker72

Lesscan said:


> Youre kidding right?!


No. I do prefer Performance.


----------



## Lesscan

NJBiker72 said:


> No. I do prefer Performance.




Oh! OK! 

Your last comment made it sound like Performance is barely better than SA.
I was gonna say! 

SA is crap compared to PB. SA has no clue what is even in their own store's inventory, let alone what each individual item is.

PB is one of the best (Next to Trek) LBS Ive ever been to.
I went to a PB and told the guy straight up I wasnt ready to buy today and wouldnt buy for another 6 months or so and prob wouldnt even buy from PB but rather online. He still spent over 30 min with me and answered every question I had and only interrupted me to say hello to other customers walking in the door.

If I ever buy a bike from a LBS, it will be PB. Hands down!


----------



## NJBiker72

Lesscan said:


> Oh! OK!
> 
> Your last comment made it sound like Performance is barely better than SA.
> I was gonna say!
> 
> SA is crap compared to PB. SA has no clue what is even in their own store's inventory, let alone what each individual item is.
> 
> PB is one of the best (Next to Trek) LBS Ive ever been to.
> I went to a PB and told the guy straight up I wasnt ready to buy today and wouldnt buy for another 6 months or so and prob wouldnt even buy from PB but rather online. He still spent over 30 min with me and answered every question I had and only interrupted me to say hello to other customers walking in the door.
> 
> If I ever buy a bike from a LBS, it will be PB. Hands down!


No. I did say that they are barely better than SA. Maybe you got lucky but most Performance Bike stores I have been to are nothing more than the biking department at a Sports Authority or Dick's. Just slightly better.

A Local Bike Shop should pay attention to your needs and help you. Get to know their customers. Performance is a chain. Sure you can get a good bargain there on occasion but you get what you pay for.


----------



## pmf

PB is not a LBS, it's a chain. If you consider PB one of the best bike shops around, I pity you. You obviously live in a LBS deprived area.


----------



## Lesscan

pmf said:


> PB is not a LBS, it's a chain. If you consider PB one of the best bike shops around, I pity you. You obviously live in a LBS deprived area.


Its funny you should say that. I live in Chicago, so no, PB is not the only LBS in my area, but they seem to be the only ones that gives a Sh*t. The others act like if you didnt buy your bike from them or dont have a $1000+ bike, youre not worth their time. Even after I told the guy at PB I wasnt even gonna buy from them, he still gave me his undivided attention for over 30 min and even gave me suggestions on what to look for when buying online. He never once told me not to buy online or tried to convince me to buy from PB.

Maybe a chain is better. They have corporate standards to live up to.
I dont know, but what I do know is the PB in my area will get whatever business I can give them and those others, 3 in particular, can go suck it!

And Yeah! Thats how I really feel!  :wink5:


----------



## pmf

Lesscan said:


> Its funny you should say that. I live in Chicago, so no, PB is not the only LBS in my area, but they seem to be the only ones that gives a Sh*t. The others act like if you didnt buy your bike from them or dont have a $1000+ bike, youre not worth their time. Even after I told the guy at PB I wasnt even gonna buy from them, he still gave me his undivided attention for over 30 min and even gave me suggestions on what to look for when buying online. He never once told me not to buy online or tried to convince me to buy from PB.
> 
> Maybe a chain is better. They have corporate standards to live up to.
> I dont know, but what I do know is the PB in my area will get whatever business I can give them and those others, 3 in particular, can go suck it!
> 
> And Yeah! Thats how I really feel!  :wink5:


I guess my main problem with PB in my area is that the people there don't ride bikes --- their salesmen. And you're right, the sales folks there aren't pushy or snobby. To me, the litmus test of a good bike shop is the guys in the shop. At PB, they're all kids who know less than me! I'm lucky to have a really good shop where I live in Vienna VA. They love steel or ti bikes and Campy ... The shop has none of those bikes on the floor. I've never bought a bike from them, and they don't care. I do like the PB bib shorts ... Good deal for the money. I like their tubes. But I never expect to gain any knowledge from the folks who work there. If you know what you want, PB is a good place. If you want knowledgable people, at least around here, forget it.


----------



## Lesscan

pmf said:


> I guess my main problem with PB in my area is that the people there don't ride bikes --- their salesmen. And you're right, the sales folks there aren't pushy or snobby. To me, the litmus test of a good bike shop is the guys in the shop. At PB, they're all kids who know less than me! I'm lucky to have a really good shop where I live in Vienna VA. They love steel or ti bikes and Campy ... The shop has none of those bikes on the floor. I've never bought a bike from them, and they don't care. I do like the PB bib shorts ... Good deal for the money. I like their tubes. But I never expect to gain any knowledge from the folks who work there. If you know what you want, PB is a good place. If you want knowledgable people, at least around here, forget it.



Oh man! Thats too bad! The PB in my town, not only do they ride bikes, but its a requirement to get the job there. The Mgr was telling me thats the first thing he asks in the interview, is if they ride. They also host local bike rides within the community at least twice a week. and as far as Ive seen, everyone there is at least 25 and older.

Maybe I just got lucky


----------



## NJBiker72

Lesscan said:


> Oh man! Thats too bad! The PB in my town, not only do they ride bikes, but its a requirement to get the job there. The Mgr was telling me thats the first thing he asks in the interview, is if they ride. They also host local bike rides within the community at least twice a week. and as far as Ive seen, everyone there is at least 25 and older.
> 
> Maybe I just got lucky


Sounds like you got lucky. Yours sounds more like an LBS than most of their shops. I think the issue for a place like that is keeping good people. 

For instance the old LBS by me had lots of good people. Then a few of them left and started their own shop. The old shop is not the same. OTOH the new shop is great. 

If the guys at your PB are really good I have to imagine they will soon have better opportunities.


----------



## Lesscan

I just wanted to say that my wife and I went to PB again today to look at bikes and we saw the same guy from last time who remembered me and asked if I had decided on anything. He encouraged me to buy from BD if thats what I was interested in, said Motobecane was a great starter bike, especially for the price and said they would even build the bike for me and set up a maintenance plan for me and even fitted me for a bike.
He showed me 3 bikes in house on sale for under $500, A Fuji, Diamondback and a Scattante and explained to us the financing and the 20% back they are offering this weekend.
My wife & I are going to talk it over and maybe make a decision this weekend.
While Im still interested in buying a bike from BD, it seems like the deal at PB is not one to pass up and the guy who helped us, Al, was really great to us and even are silly 7 & 4 y/o's.


----------



## Lesscan

I wanted to do another follow up, 

My wife & I went back to Performance Bicycle and each picked up a Fuji
We both got a Roubaix 3.0.

We got some great deals on them and only spent $1300 on the two.

We got there around 6PM. The shop was closing at 7PM.
We looked at about 8 bikes between us and test rode about 6.
The guy that was helping us and the Asst Mgr were great. They were there to answer any stupid question I could think of. They didnt try to upsell the bikes or any accessories, even though we chose to add a few things anyway.
We stayed there 90 min past closing time. Not once did we feel rushed or like those customers that just wont leave.
They told us about the weekly group rides they do. They told us about the bikes they own. The two were great with us. We spent about $1200 w/tax on the 2 bikes, $140 on 2 of the 2 yr maintenance plans and joined their members points program. In total we spent about $1350 and got about $2200 worth of stuff in total.

Id say we made out pretty well.
So far, based on the 4 visits Ive had to PB, I will be a customer for life.
Im really pleased with them.


----------



## BobCat1983

I know I am late to this party but:
I do believe in supporting local business' but in my town the local bike shop is, well, a monopoly! That's right, the next closest is a partnership in a town 25 miles away.

Yeah, I went there looking for a "last years" hybrid models so I didn't have to pay the full price! The staff was ok, but when the owner stood there and was shooting the breeze with a client of his that he trained gossiping about another client and I asked to speak with him he didn't say a word like I'll be right with you. He just ignored me for a good 5-10 minutes but still looking at us occasionally over the clients shoulder! I felt that was rude, not to say "I'll be with you soon or something to acknowledge my request! Not very good customer service, do you think? And when I had a rear cassette side spoke replaced it ran over $60! Later in the year, when a group of us were riding on a trail, we met another owner from a town 35 miles away; he was pleasant and we started talking bikes; I mentioned the fact I was charged $60 for a spoke replacement and he told us that several people from our town have come to him for repairs, parts and bikes just because they didn't care for the local bike shop!
BTW the fitting was not very good! First I was trying the small because of the stand-over height; but, because I needed the set up higher they put me on a medium which was in my crotch! I didn’t have any clearance what so ever!
Upon further research; what could have been done was sell me a longer seat post!
So, you cannot always get a proper fit at a LBS, in my town anyway! It’s a crap shoot!
I had recently sold the hybrid because I was riding 90 -95% on the road and wasn’t getting the aerodynamics.
I also purchased a Motobecane Mirage S from BD and I am extremely happy with the bike! Al frame and a carbon fiber fork; and the STI brifters are terrific! I am well satisfied with this bike. I used to do tri’s using a Cannondale R700 TT bike and I feel just as good about this Mirage as I did about the R700!

P.S. I have even replied on a blog, “Ray’s Life Cycle” twice now and I guess he’s bias regarding LBS; so, my reply was never put up on his blog, just positive ones about LBS bikes vs. “mail order”!

Keep the Roll Going


----------

